# ATI HD 2600 problems: causes BSOD



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought I was having problems with my new laptop, an *ASUS X53SA*, but after a few searches I've managed to isolate the problem. A lot of people, and I mean a lot, are having trouble with the *ATI Radeon HD 2600*, especially on *Vista* (like I'm using).

*1) The Problem*

Everytime I watch a movie, play a game, or use any application that requires the use of the video card, after 10/15 minutes the display shows some visual garbage (like green scanlines) and the system shuts down. Often, a BSOD is displayed, and I had time to noticed that it was caused by an ATI dll file.


*2) Facts*

- This only happens while watching videos, games, or applications like 3D Max that require the video card drivers.

- This happened on the first day I got the laptop, with no other software installed rather than the basic. It crashed while using Google Earth. Since then it's been happening regurarly.

*3) Attempted Solutions*

Pretty much none. The drivers are up-to-date (even though ATI has released the 8.6 version, Windows keeps telling me that my 8.38 version is up to date.)

All other updates from Windows and ASUS (except for the BIOS) are made.

--

What could be causing this? I'm going to call ASUS tomorrow, but I fear the problem will still remain even with another laptop, since it seems to be a hardware incompatibilty with the SO.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

Still no answer, and still no solution.

I'm now fully aware it's the damn ATI HD 2600 drivers that are causing the problem, even old drivers are highly unstable.

I'm going to send the laptop to ASUS this week... but as there's still no solution to this problem, I fear it might return unsolved.

Any thoughts?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

if it's video-card-required applications are causing the problem, them it can only be two things....video card or drivers, try with a new laptop, if it fixes the problem them ur done =).....if it doesn't then it's the drivers, but i HIGHLY DOUBT it is. drivers dont cause the problems that u explained, so i'm about 99.6% sure that it's the video card. dont stress too much buddy, we're here to help


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Try downloading the 8.6 driver first then installing , rather then having it check for updates.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't install 8.6 drivers, as it's a Mobility version I can only install ATI drivers signed by ASUS - the latest is... well, 8.37, December 2007.

I have deleted ALL of the ATI drivers and software and Im still getting BSODS, regarding the graphic drivers.

I even installed an old version of them, with and without the Catalyst Control Center. If you do a quick search around google with "ati hd 2600 bsod/crashing/blue screen" you'll see the amount of people that are having this problem.

I can't believe Asus and ATI haven't worked this out yet.
I'm going to update the BIOS, it's the only thing I haven't done so far. But as the documentation doesn't regard anything related to the graphic card, I doubt it will help :\


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Based on an article here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card,1987-5.html

"Be forewarned that it’s been reported that the official AMD drivers don’t work with the AGP version of this card, but that the modified Omega drivers work fine."

So yeah, try the omega drivers.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

Interesting, but my card is the PCI Express version... it's a brand new laptop. If the BIOS update doesnt work (away from laptop these days) I'll give it a try, to those Omega drivers.

Thanks, I hope it helps!


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

Nevermind, there are no Omega ATI drivers for Vista yet!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Although it looks convaluted, this will work. This process will modify the ATi driver so that it works with your mobility gpu in a similar way to the LaptopVideo2go process does (see laptop nvidia drivers in my sig). This is safe as long as you set a system restore point. I am also assuming that you have a standard backup routine for your important files.

Read through these instructions and download (only, ie don't run) everything in *red *to your desktop. Then print out the instructions for your use. Then follow this:


Set a restore point.
Open Control Panel.
Under User Account and Family settings click on the "Add or remove user account".
Click on one of the user accounts, for example you can use the Guest account.
Under the user account click on the "Go to the main User Account page" link.
Under "Make changes to your user account" click on the "Change security settings" link.
In the "Turn on User Account Control (UAC) to make your computer more secure" click to *unselect *the "Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer". Click on the Ok button.
Restart when prompted.
Download *Driver Cleaner *from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=745&file=7&evp=54e6f91e495111338e2171476965c5ed and install it (but don't run it yet).
Remove all ATi drivers and software from Add and Remove Programs.
Restart in *safe *mode (Tap F8 on start up).
Run Driver Cleaner for ATi drivers.
Restart normally.
Download the latest *ATi drivers *from here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32
Run the downloaded driver, let it extract into c:/ATI/SUPPORT - but cancel the installation once the driver is extracted.
Download *Mobility Modder*: http://www.driverheaven.net/frontpage/modtool/MMDotNETSetup1110.zip
Run Mobility Modder
Browse to the driver in C:ATI/SUPPORT/ - an example of Catalyst 7.4 would be C:\ATI\SUPPORT\7-4_vista32_dd_ccc_enu_44985
Click modify. _Wait until driver is modified_.
Go to C:\ATI\SUPPORT\7-4_vista32_dd_ccc_enu_44985 (Or whatever the driver installation folder was called), and run the SETUP.EXE. _Please note you might see a "Driver is not WHQL certified", ignore this, as it is a side effect of the modification._
Complete installation and Restart.
Open Control Panel.
Under User Account and Family settings click on the "Add or remove user account". 
Click on one of the user accounts, for example you can use the Guest account.
Under the user account click on the "Go to the main User Account page" link.
Under "Make changes to your user account" click on the "Change security settings" link.
In the "Turn on User Account Control (UAC) to make your computer more secure" click to *re-select *the "Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer". Click on the Ok button.
Restart.
Update Direct X here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en.
Restart
Update Windows.
Restart.

Test your system and if all is well, set a restore point. If not use system restore to undo all the above changes. Let me know how you go.


----------



## PoonPoon (Sep 10, 2008)

i have the same problem, it only occurred when i installed ATI drivers, i eventually uninstalled them, and it worked fine again, then i tried the Omega third party drivers, they were even worse, back to the blank screens and coloured lines down the monitor. so i looked at my graphics card, and two of what i think are capacitors are blown. maybe you have the same problem, my graphics card is a 2600XT.


----------



## rychas (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks bigfella, but I had already tried that before, and it didn't work. Well it did work, but it didn't solve the problem. This is because even with the latest ATI drivers installed, the problem remains for everyone.

Some even find the problem to be better with old drivers. I find that turning off Vista's Aero theme, removing ATI Catalyst and reverting back to Vista's default ATI driver can help a little bit - now at least I don't get the problem on a daily basis... But it's still annoying, and ASUS can't still acknowledge the damn problem.


----------

